# Vermont's Climb High Closes After 39 Years of Business



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2011)

I went to *Climb High's Website* and got this message:  


			
				Climb High said:
			
		

> Dear Climb High and ClimbHighOutlet.com Customer,
> 
> Climb High's retail store will be closing Sunday, December 19th.
> 
> ...


 
Not sure what the story is but sad to see them go after 39 years.  They made and sold some good stuff including one of the few Vermont outlets for Mammut Clothing and Gear.


----------



## Euler (Jan 21, 2011)

That's too bad.  I learned to rock climb on the indoor wall there back in 1988 or so.  It was a great store.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 14, 2011)

anyone know any other local VT or online shops for discounted Mammut?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.suburbansport.com/mammut.html

Not sure what your looking for. Also if you friend them on facebook or get on their email list they usually offer discount codes. If you are looking for something specific, contact skidmarks (this is the shop he manages).


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 14, 2011)

thx


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2015)

Bump.  

Just was reading on Mammut's site that Mammut bought Climb High in 2000 so that they could get a foothold in the North American climbing gear market (hence why they had SO much Mammut stuff).  Climb High was the largest climbing equipment distributor at the time in the U.S.  Hence why Climb High was phased out.  Interesting.

That said, Climb High is still operated as an online retailer:  http://climbhigh.com/

Not sure if it is still Mammut or if they sold that to someone else.


----------

